# new guy here, few older builds



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive been out of the hobby for a few years, time to get back in. I like to build fast & simple most of the time, sometime if its the right car Ill get a little more detail. here is a few old builds, I got some of the dust off.


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

this Monte Carlo is a replica of my 1:1 car that I drove in high school, I still have it but it hasnt seen the light of day for about 10 years.


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

The Nomad looks just like a "barn find" retired race car with the dust- you should keep it that way!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I like the 2-Lane Blacktop look of the Nomad, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

The Nova is great, too. Excellent paint wear spots. Very realistic.


----------

